#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Problem with Powerpoint 2010

## bobcarr112

Hello everyone!
I am using Powerpoint 2010. All of a sudden when I try to open Powerpoint I get an error that it cannot open the PPT file and when I click OK the error message closes without opening the app.  I tried follow other instructions for earlier versions but when I try to open again the file is recreated but still cannot be opened.
how to open broken ppt?

----------


## hishmad58

Have you tried open and repair function?

----------


## bobcarr112

Yes i have. Unfortunately it did not help me.

----------


## PeckPeck

Hi bobcarr112,
This behavior maybe occurs when you attempt to open password-protected file. To work around this issue, try this app - PPTX Open File Tool
https://www.openfiletool.com/pptxopen.html
It recovers PowerPoint presentations.

Regards,
Steven Peck

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Hi bobcarr112,
> This behavior maybe occurs when you attempt to open password-protected file. To work around this issue, try this app - PPTX Open File Tool
> https://www.openfiletool.com/pptxopen.html
> It recovers PowerPoint presentations.
> 
> Regards,
> Steven Peck



Steven, first of all it is against our policy to provide any information that will defeat password protection or other security measures. Second, the site you linked explicitly says, "Note: PPTX Open File Tool do [sic] not repair content of password protected Microsoft PowerPoint .ppt or .pptx files." so it appears that you have not violated this rule but you may have intended to.

The tool may or may not be appropriate for the original problem. This forum does not recommend any commercial products (other than Microsoft Office), so if you choose to use the linked tool it is at your own risk.

----------


## bobcarr112

Thanks for help anyway

----------

